# Pork Tenderloins into bacon



## lemans (Mar 11, 2019)

So I picked up 4 lb pork belly, and put cure on it to make bacon . I also had a twin pack of pork tenderloins so I figured I would make it into Canadian bacon . Put each one in a glass dish and covered them with wrap and into the fridge. This am I looked at then and the tenderloin was swimming in water!!! So I poured it off and back in the fridge. But now I’m second guessing myself.  Maybe I should have left it?


----------

